# Cheapest you've seen DVC points rented?



## mama_twinkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all,

So i've read/browsed enough that I know $10 - $14/pt seems to be the going rate for a rental.  I have a friend who is planning a trip in late May, who said she was able to rent a 5 night (Sun - thurs) 2BR at BLT for $1300.  If I did my math right, that's like $6/pt!  She said she is getting them from an acquaintance.  Is this just a crazy good deal?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2014)

They may be renting an exchange.

It may be an inexperienced owner who can't user her timeshare, and has no idea what the going rate is.

It may be a friend, giving a friend a good deal.


----------



## mama_twinkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks DeniseM.  Apparently, I need to be better friends with DVC owners   We have several trips to WDW planned for 2015 and can't afford to stay on-property for each one!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 28, 2014)

Sun-Thurs are the LOW point cost booking days. Late May is also a slightly lower season. BLT is not a low points resort though ...


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jul 28, 2014)

We have rented our DVC ownerships through Dave's. Generally we get $11 per point. On last minute deals however the cost drops as owners fear they will lose the points. But Dave's cut of $3 per point stays constant. And last minute deals are hard to get. It is possible someone had a reservation and rented it out.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 28, 2014)

It is a great deal.  I am thinking like Denise.  

Perhaps this owner also can't go and just wants her dues covered.


----------



## icydog (Aug 5, 2014)

She's losing money big time.  She could have easily rented her points for $13-14 a point for Disney's Bay Lake Towers. Maybe she's just a rich person who doesn't care how she spends or losses money. I wish I knew her.  She could be my new best friend!


----------



## sweetdana (Sep 4, 2014)

I have bought and sold dvc points #s of times since about 2008.  The cheapest ( like a week out) was 8.50 a point for ssr. I recently paid 13$ for a Blt transfer..  6$ is their dues.  Most run 4-5.50 depending on the resort. They would certainly been able to rent them.


----------



## sb2313 (Sep 5, 2014)

Can't be an exchange as there is no inventory that far out. Just a great deal for whoever does get it!!


----------



## chrisdu (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree with Steve. It is not likely an exchange. Given it is so far out, if it is not from someone she knew, I will be a little concerned whether it is a scam. With being 10 months away, owner has plenty of time to cancel any booking, do their research and get a reasonable payback for their points.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 22, 2014)

icydog said:


> She's losing money big time.  She could have easily rented her points for $13-14 a point for Disney's Bay Lake Towers. Maybe she's just a rich person who doesn't care how she spends or losses money. I wish I knew her.  She could be my new best friend!


She is getting her MF back which for many who have not done the research is good enough.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 25, 2014)

Doesn't sound like it was the case with the OP's friend, but keep in mind some unscrupulous people get DVC exchanges via RCI and rent them (against RCI and DVC rules) on Fleabay. When DVC finds out (RCI doesn't care), they'll cancel the reservation, so don't be tempted by something that seems to good to be true.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Sep 25, 2014)

I only rent my points when unable to use them. 
I'm not out to make a huge profit. I just want to cover my maintenance fees and a little extra to contribute towards our vacations.
I want young families to have an awesome DVC experience at an affordable cost. 
We were able to provide this to our kids because we bought our points in 1992, when they were (barely) affordable for us.
Our two daughters are now in their thirties, but they are still huge Disney fans. We are staying in a grand villa in a couple of weeks, and our two granddaughters will experience Disney for the first time. We're super excited.


----------



## Happy_Camper (Oct 27, 2014)

Renting DVC Land points is really one of the best deals they have. Their rental process is very simple. That 5 night (Sun - thurs) 2BR at BLT for $1300 is a good deal but we have to make sure it's legit (as guests) and for the person having her points rented, I hope he/she knows the process/policy.


----------

